

High court bans publication of car-hacking paper - neya
http://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2013/07/high-court-bans-publication-of-car-hacking-paper/

======
mrt0mat0
Judges can stop people from speaking about publicly available information?
That seems... useless.

------
neya
Also, this is the same judge who claimed "Samsung is not as cool as Apple".

